# Permanent vs Contracting jobs in Australia



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

My PR has just been granted late last year (yay!), and i've now made some job interviews for a number of positions in Sydney.

A question that i'd like to Ask you guys is; what is the difference between a permanent job and a contracting job. I know that in general a contracting job pays better, but permanent job offers more certainty. However, can anyone please list what other pros and cons of being a contractor/permie?

Os it true being a permie, the company cant just "kick us out", because they need to pay us ("severance fee" if im not mistaken)?

In general, for a similar role, how much more does a contracting job pay compared to perm position? Double?

Thanks


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Enrico,

A contract job is considered for only a specified time frame. Usually the job posting will indicate "contract opportunity". The company could extend the time. However, at anytime they can just tell the employee, they no longer need their services,etc. 

I believe for anyone looking for a job would likely prefer a "permanent" job just because you do get benefits with the company. And there is really no specified time frame the job is for. However, the employee is likely on some probationary period and could be let go due to their performance,etc.

In today's economy, at anytime employees with "permanent" positions can also be laid off. But for the most part, if the company is doing well financially, a person with a "permanent" position will still have a job as long as they meet their job requirements,etc.

It might be true that contracting jobs may pay better. But they likely don't pay some benefits like they do for permanent positions such as vacation, etc.

If you are already in Australia and having a hard time finding a permanent position and you have been offered a contractual job and it meets your salary requirements, I probably would take it. However, if you are coming from overseas and the job is maybe for only 12 months, you might have to think carefully if you should take it. Just because it's difficult to know in advance how long it will take to get a new job to replace the contractual job.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeap. That make sense. Thanks!


----------

